
Ask HN: New startup, what social account names should I secure early? - hoodoof
Twitter is the obvious one.<p>What other social accounts should I set up now or later regret someone else snagging?
======
mercenary_trust
Register everything, better safe than sorry.

\- Twitter \- Facebook page & URL \- Pinterest \- Reddit user name \-
Instagram \- Google Plus

Use IFTTT to push the content to everything from your blog...

